# rummynose with angelfish



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

They should be fine, I would be more worried about the angels making a snack out of the rummynose once they get big enough...


----------



## LCP136 (Aug 1, 2011)

A big angelfish may start eating rummynoses.


----------



## AdamP. (Sep 30, 2005)

cool! thanks for the info guys


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

It'd be a good idea to introduce the rummynoses first and let them gain them size before introducing the angelfish.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

adult angels will eat young rummynose, but not adults.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

LCP136 said:


> A big angelfish may start eating rummynoses.


 
That would have to be one big a** angelfish. Rummynose tetras get fairly large when they are mature. Many people that keep discus also stock their tank with rummynose as they are a good indicator for water quality. Their noses will be bright red when the water quality is good. I would say that angelfish with rummynose will be just fine but I would add the rummynose first because if the angelfish are put in the tank first it becomes their tank and don't take to new guests to kindly.


----------



## AdamP. (Sep 30, 2005)

My smallest rummynose is 1 inch and the largest about 1.5". I plan to get small angels about quarter size.


----------



## TetraLover (Aug 6, 2011)

I have kept Rummynose with somewhat large (?) adult angels in the past--angels with bodies about the size of a dollar coin?. No problems at all--rummynose can actually get pretty big and they are very fast swimmers. I have never seen any aggression from Rummynose towards anything. 

IMO, Angels and Rummynose should be fine. I agree that the Rummynose should ideally be in the tank first, though. Unless you have a tiny angel, and are hoping to raise it to maturity.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Only the smallest, young rummy noses would be in danger and only in danger by full grown large angelfish.


----------

